# What am i doing wrong?



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

When i started this weight loss journey in jan i was 15 stone, now im may im 12 half/13

But the thing is i havent lost much in the past two months? Its real anoying and making me lose motivation because all the hard work

I put in and not seeing results, is this because im lifting weights also? Or because of my diet?

Id really love help right now because im stuck 

- jack


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe reached the halt mate as u loss more it gets harder have u tryed outher ways off cardio fasted etc outher kind off diets there's plenty out there to try


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

I started doing them spin classes to change up my cardio aswell, what diets mate? And its just hard i really do put in 100


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you lowered your calories since losing weight?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Post up your diet with full macros


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

emm i suppose i have since im eating well less?

and my typical diet would be - wake up around half 11/12 have breakfast/lunch either scrambled egg or an omelette 1 full egg 2 egg whites and 2 slices of wholegrain bread if its there, then workout around 4 to 6 then dinner would be chicken veg or steak and veg, then have something later if im hungry or not, its like that every day, and on the weekend i do drink, either once or twice.

ill give you my workout aswell if you like?


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

How low you trying to go mate? Also why not tone up at that weight seems fine to me,

Also lifting will build muscle which weights more than fat so could be something in that.

Also any ideas on your bodyfat %


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

are you looking leaner in the mirror?


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

chris6383 said:


> How low you trying to go mate? Also why not tone up at that weight seems fine to me,
> 
> Also lifting will build muscle which weights more than fat so could be something in that.


This ^^

Remember muscle weighs more than fat, use the mirror don't rely on scales too much.

All the best


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

that doesnt sound like enough food at all?

and drinking?? not gonna help fat loss in the slightest.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

i probably want to go as low as 11 and a half. and im lifting as well i have been since the start but the last month and a bit iv been lifting heavier, and i don't know my bf% is but im 180 and 5"8 or 9 not sure and i can tell ive well more fat to go, do i need to eat more or something im really cunfused cause ive just been told eat less and excersise and you will lose weight


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

any one else?


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Could be many things m8

1 muscle is 3 times heavier than fat

2 the more fat you have/had the easier it is to lose

3 you need to change your routine after 6wks

4 your fitter now ie heart rate in the fat burning zone when you started was easier to reach as getting it up to 80% (or whatever it is) of max didn't take much effort, it does now.

5 you aren't working as hard as you did in the beginning?

Or all the above 

Just dig in m8, mirror is the best judge fcuk the scales unless your a boxer etc its just a number!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

jackdublin said:


> any one else?


Your diet is $hite tbh...how much protein/ carbs/ fats are you getting exactly each day?? Consistancy is key.

From what you have said you are eating way too little imo


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you tried cutting out wheat? Also no beer!


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

Galaxy thats all i can really fit in the day, i could maybe throw in more stuff to the omelette to bump up the calories? what would be a good diet? im clueless!!

I really do go hard in the gym i push myself as much as i can and iv changed it up im doing the spin classes which is realll hard haha

and im deffo cutting beer out ive been saying it a while! just need some advice, my holidays in 2 months and i want to cut this last stone and i dont know what to do anymore just doesnt seem to be working anymore. Thanks everyone so far anyway


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Perhaps ur gainin muscle while looseing fat? So ur weight will stay the same maybe even go up or down slighty, you need to sort a proper diet out tho mate will help you alot not just calorie count but check marcos etc and defo no beerlol


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

i dont really know how to work out a diet mate? and im broke as well! can only really afford frozen veg chicken and eggs!


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

iv thought of this, but i cant think of anything else to add to it, helppp!!

breakfast/lunch - scrambled egg/omelette - 2 egg whites 1 whole yoke(104 cal)

snacks peanut butter on 3 crackers( 305 cal)

dinner chicken(2) - 248

veg(spud 1)(boiled) 88 cal - brown rice 254 cal


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just stick with it mate you will get there it will also depend what your daily activities are like if not doing much in the day sitting alot etc rather than moving about a lot will all contribute even if its only a little

Remember every little counts

Stick with it mate as long as you have a goal and keep trying your get there


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

nice one chris  i go to the gym 5 days a week so im pretty active yeno


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Jack you need to do some online reading bout macros (protein carbs fats) and also while your online google 'metabolic damage'

The problem here is blatantly obvious.

The diet you outlined above is about 900 calories per day.

Trust me you will not loose anymore weight doing this.

I know you say your working flat out In the gym but I hate to tell you alot is in vain at this stage.

Fat loss is all about diet. You cannot out train a bad diet.

Here's what happened you.

You started out eating 'X' amount of calories. Lets say for simplicity sake it was 2000 cals a day (typical daily intake for a bloke wud be 2500 ish)

You then decided you wanted to loose weight and as you said 'I've been eating alot less'

So, you've gone from eating 2000 calories a day to 900 calories a day, your body reacts by trying to adapt to this new number but as it adapts it needs to try make up the shortfall by using you as food, your fat stores and your amino acids (muscles ) get used up here. But after a while the body fully adapts to 900 calories a day and doesn't need to eat your fat stores anymore. This is where you are now.

The typical thing to do here is cut another couple hundred calories off your diet to kick start fat loss again, but as you can see you've already way too little to cut from as it is!

Your daily calories are way too low.

I'm a personal trainer and obviously 90% of my clients come to me looking to shift fat. The look of horror on their faces when I do the figures and tell them I will have them eating more calories than they are at the minute.

(Most are friends of clients I have worked with already so tend to take the advice)

So if you came to me with a 900 calorie diet I would have you up it to about 1000 calories for a week and add another 100 every week untill we were at a higher number (close to the typical intake of 2500)

As long as the calories are clean and not from junk then 100 calories over a week will not put fat on you.

Once your eating a healthy number your body will be performing much better, you'll have alot more energy and you can really work the workouts hard!

So after your body has adapted to 2500 cals a day we then start reducing the numbers.

But where you went from 2000 to 900 we will go from 2500 to 2300,

This will shift fat for few weeks, if your weight loss stalls we cut another 200 leaving you at 2100 cals, weight loss continues, etc etc

I know that seems like an awful lot of effort and messing about lol

But this is how you loose weight, get the body you want and KEEP it!

Anyone can slash their calories and loose weight, but I almost guarantee it will come back just as fast unless your prepared with your diet.

I know you mentioned your holiday in a month, the only thing that might help here is a zero carb diet, but it's just putting a plaster on a gunshot wound.

You need to address the poor diet if you want maintainable fat loss mate.

Hope that essay wasnt too long ha ha


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

jackdublin said:


> iv thought of this, but i cant think of anything else to add to it, helppp!!
> 
> breakfast/lunch - scrambled egg/omelette - 2 egg whites 1 whole yoke(104 cal)
> 
> ...


Are you a borrower ?

What are your stats ! That is not enough food post up your stats make and ill help you out. !


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

whats stats is that JPO?


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks golf ill take that in! i have this app on me phone called "fitness pal" and its telling me to take in 1670 cal's a day


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

1670 is maybe for sedentary male your height and weight

But your training hard 5 times a week so this will bump up your daily needs aswell.

My fitness pal is actually ha dy for monitoring what you've eaten durin the day.

Only problem with numbers like these and other 'average' or 'typical' numbers is that if your body has adapted to 900 then 1650 isn't average, it's too much and if you aim for that you'll put fat on.

You need to slowly build up to that.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Have a watch of this:






Incorporate some HIIT into your week.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

so should i bump it up to 1000 today golf?


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

ive been doing HIIT since i started mate, got in with my program in the gym


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

jackdublin said:


> whats stats is that JPO?


Height

Weight

Age

Activity level


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Also your workout routine schedule ?


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

height - 5"10

weight - 12 half/13 stone

age - 20

activity level - gym 5 days a week.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah minimum I'd aim for is 1000 cals jack, you wanna take it up slow!

You bump it up by too much too fast and you'll get some fat gain.

Can be a wreck the head to get head round, eat more to loose weight but do it slow or you'll gain weight lol

You mentioned you were smashed at moment, brown pasta and rice is cheap enough, can add some nice cals to a meal too.

Tub Of peanut butter too,

You using any shakes?


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

awh stop man its doing me nut in, i thought i was doing good untill i came to this halt! i have brown rice which i will be having with me dinner, and i had some peanut butter on crackers earlier, and im not should i?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jackdublin said:


> ive just been told eat less and excersise and you will lose weight


that you will, but it sounds like you want to lose fat and thats a different set of rules all together.

sort your diet, sort your sleeping and stop drinking.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

ohh right i get you now


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

jackdublin said:


> awh stop man its doing me nut in, i thought i was doing good untill i came to this halt! i have brown rice which i will be having with me dinner, and i had some peanut butter on crackers earlier, and im not should i?


No mate I was saying brown rice and peanut butter are both good choices. So stick with those in your diet.

Shakes are handy to bump up your calories but you should get most of your cals from food rather then shakes

(Not that shakes are bad they're not, but better keeping those to supplement your numbers rather than relying on them)

Totally understand why your heads melted, have had people come to me on 1000 calories a day doing hour cardio in morning and hour in the evening and still not loosing fat. It can frustrate the hell out of you.

But once you get yourself to a proper level you can get right back to loosin fat and keeping it off.

It ain't easy but that's why it's a bleedin cliche


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks golf for the advice  should i bump it up 100 cals each week? until i get tooo?? and ill deffo look into getting some shakes i say it will help because i don't get that much hungry anymore, and how long do you reckon it will be until i start losing again? nice one


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

what would be good protein powder to get?


----------

